# Car not charging phone



## slayerdeath555 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello, today I connected my phone via USB cable to the car (Dacia sandero) USB port on radio and is not charging it. It just opens menu what I want to do (charge, media transfer and few others), but no matter what I select it doesnt charge the phone and the radio says device not recognized or something like that.


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Try using the cable to connect the device to a PC, if it fails, probably a bad cable..

The menu that you're getting is usual, when a data cable is connected to the phone..


----------

